# TANNISOL



## NY257121 (Jun 11, 2005)

HAS ANY ONE USED THIS. FILTER CO SAYS TO USE BUT DON'T SAY HOW MUCH. COMES IN TABLET FORM, BEEN USING HALF TABLET PER 15 GALLONS. HOW BEST TO DISSOLVE TABLETS, VERY DIFFICULT. HAVED GROUND THEM TO POWDER BUT DISSOLVING A PROBLEM.


----------



## Hippie (Jun 11, 2005)

What is it?


----------



## NY257121 (Jun 13, 2005)

ITS A CONDITIONER, STABLIZER AND KMETA IN ONE TABLET


----------



## Hippie (Jun 13, 2005)

Is there a website or somewhere we can go to read about it?


----------



## geocorn (Jun 13, 2005)

"Tannisol is a stabilizer of Italian origin. It consists of 95% potassium metabisulphite, 3% Ascorbic acid, 2% tannin. For most people, sulphites are safe in small amounts. If you are sensitive to sulphites don't use them. Dosage: max 1.3 tablets per 100 litres."


In leiu of Tannisol, you can use potassium Metabisulfite. It is in a powdered form and very easy to use.


----------



## Hippie (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank you George.


----------

